# Roadside BBQ stand



## mikedixon (Apr 22, 2013)

I am thinking about maybe starting a roadside BBQ stand. I live on a high traffic highway but good food is scarce in my area. I realize I will have to check with the health department to see what I need to be within code. I will probably need to get a business license and insurance. I have most of the equipment I need to do it properly. I just hate to have my equipment sitting idle so i thought this might be a good way to put it to use and to make some extra money to buy the BBQ trailer I want. I am thinking of just doing it on Friday and Saturday for now since I work full time and go to school. If it starts to become really profitable, I would entertain the idea of building something more permanent or at least using the trailer I am saving up for so I will have a more "professional" looking establishment. There is a good constant flow of traffic and it would be in a highly visible area so it would advertise itself pretty much. I have tried catering but there is a great deal of work in that and very little profit. I like the thought of being able to set in one place and not have to run food all over the country. Any thoughts or advise from those who have tried this? I see several people with a small offset smoker or a hot dog cart apparently doing pretty good in the next town from me but they are 20 miles away. There is a BBQ restaurant maybe 6 miles from me but they are expensive and very inconsistent in their quality. My food is pretty well known in my area and I have a following. I have lots of repeat customers in my small catering business. If I could just figure out how to sell my cheesecakes on the roadside along with my BBQ, I know I could be successful.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 23, 2013)

I have not tried it myself but have thought about giving it a go.

Much like the catering I have a felling your stand would be a lot of work for the amount of income it would bring in. Then its a matter of how much to cook any given weekend. I am sure someone who has attempted/is doing it will be able to give you better input then myself.


----------



## dewetha (Apr 23, 2013)

"if you build it they will come". it's worth a shot, work out the details see how it goes. it's better than to always wonder "what if". even if you fail you will gain some knowledge that will help you down the road.


----------

